# Flemish Giant breeders...



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can find a good flemish giant breeder?
Thanks


----------



## kerrypup (Mar 5, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/thumpers.rabbits?ref=tsf

If it's definitely a Flemish your looking for then these are meant to be good,or i can personally recommend a lady in Somerset who has 3 Continental Giants bucks for sale,currently 4 months old ...i have 1 from this litter and she is already huge


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Wiley there are quite a few stunning giants for rehome here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------

